# attaching a ghost



## ScareySuzie (Oct 17, 2006)

My boys (6 & 9) are going to be the guys from Ghost Hunters for Halloween. We've got the shirts and hats that say TAPS and such. Assorted tools to be EMF dectectors and the like. (go to scifi.com/ghosthunters if you've never seen the show)

But I was thinking today that it would be cool to add a ghost to the costumes. 

No, I'm not dressing as a ghost. LOL

I was trying to think of a way to have a ghost hovering over the back of one of the kids. Kinda like a set of wings do on a fairy costume... 

Any ideas on how to acheive this or other suggestions?

thanks!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Maybe somehow attach a straightened out hanger to the back of a belt at a diagonal and have a Styrofoam ball on the end to put fabric on???


----------



## ScareySuzie (Oct 17, 2006)

dude, you read my mind LOL 

I dont have any fabric laying around so I'm have to go get htat. Then I was going to look for a velco strap/belt thingy at Joannes. The 6 yo says he's going to wear it, and he doesn't have a belt, plus i think the velco would be easier for him to get off 

thank you! And I LOVE your drawing!!!


----------

